# who to port forward for cctv.



## leowei89 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

I can't seem to enable the port forward in the streamyx wireless modem
Streamyx modem model : ADSL- Riger- DB120wl.

Please advice.
thank you


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You don't mention what port(s) you are forwarding

macam rojak mee: How to port forwarding modem Riger DB108wl (Bittorrent)

Might want to post a pic of the port forwarding page in the router for review


----------



## leowei89 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank for replay,
I already found the solution.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It would be helpful to others if you included that solution.


----------



## yaukok87 (Dec 23, 2013)

hi, can i know how u do port forwarding for streamyx ringer db120wl?
bcause the TM guy just change my modem~ can u PM me or email me?
please~ waiting for ur help.


:sad:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Please take the time to review the forum rules above. We don't do support via PM or email. I would highly suggest you google email harvesting before you ever post your email address in a public forum.

Perhaps this will help

macam rojak mee: How to port forwarding modem Riger DB108wl (Bittorrent)


----------

